# Club needing  3 new members



## jfrazier (Jan 14, 2008)

My father has a club in Greene county line off hwy 77 that is looking for 3 new members to join the club 600a dues are $600.00 per person 

There is a camp site that has power but now running water (yet) campers are welcome we have 4 on the property now that stays year round.

Creeks, hard woods, and also thick pines. Logging roads with gates accessible with 4x4's and also 4 wheelers 

Please send a PM or Call Willie @ 706-344-7899


----------



## JD (Jan 14, 2008)

how many members are in the club now?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2008)

turkeys? Hogs?


----------



## jfrazier (Jan 15, 2008)

As of now their are 8 in the club 

turkey are on the property as far as hogs i have not see any


----------



## jfrazier (Jan 28, 2008)

still have openings


----------



## lennyandmary (Jan 28, 2008)

Interested in joing hunting club. Need 2 openings. Is it north or south on the green county line? So 11 eleven would divy up about 54 acrers per person. Is it going to stay at 11 or do plan too increase membership? I will call tonight.


----------



## jfrazier (Jan 31, 2008)

it is in north Greene County and looking to get 13 total members 
we have 4 members from South Carolina and their is a lot of weeks they do not come down to hunt.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2008)

What would be a close address that I could use to search on google maps to find out how far away I am?


----------

